# Antidepressants: Bullshit, or CanThey Help?



## InternalWonderous (Sep 1, 2012)

I've been on an antidepressant for a few months, now. What caused me to do this was that before that, I was so depressed that I contemplated suicide. It got so bad, it was at the point where I had to almost call the crisis center. I was fortunate enough to know someone who understands me, and was reassuring enough to get me through it. The very next day, I went on an antidepressant, and since then, I've never contemplated suicide. I still have my lows, but not nearly as bad as before.
I also use to take ADD meds when I was younger, but stopped in my late teens, because I felt like I was weak for using them. Then when I just recently became familiar with Myers-Briggs, and I now realize that I don't have ADD. There is nothing wrong with the way my brain functions, it is just very different from what is expected from society and the educational system. I am now seriously considering going back off antidepressants for the same reason. I am a lot more self assured now and have a plan in life that I know is right, which was never the case before. Maybe I was in such a dark place before because I felt so misunderstood and inadequate. I also think that the NF temperament's proneness to depression is a side-effect of our intense feeling coupled with intuition. It make us think too much about _stuff_, which can quickly become rumination. 
I must admit, I do feel anxious about going off of antidepressants because I'm doing so well now, and I don't want to fall into that downward spiral again. So I must ask (especially you, INFP's), what is your opinion on antidepressants? What is your experience with them? Do we really need them?


----------



## castigat (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm thinking a mixture. While the different functions of the medications and their effects on chemical (im)balances in your brain plays a role, I do _believe _- no, I don't know, so don't quote me on it - that willpower, therapy, and self-therapy plays a part too. You can't really recover if you don't _want _to.


----------



## geekofalltrades (Feb 8, 2012)

My antidepressants are working pretty well. I wasn't suicidal-depressed, though, I was listless-depressed; my life had gone at a direction perpendicular to that which I wanted it to go, and I was so unfulfilled that I didn't have the motivation or willpower to fix it. I remained content, but had no energy.


----------



## InternalWonderous (Sep 1, 2012)

geekofalltrades said:


> My antidepressants are working pretty well. I wasn't suicidal-depressed, though, I was listless-depressed; my life had gone at a direction perpendicular to that which I wanted it to go, and I was so unfulfilled that I didn't have the motivation or willpower to fix it. I remained content, but had no energy.


I know the feeling. Do you feel that your're on the right path now?


----------



## geekofalltrades (Feb 8, 2012)

@InternalWonderous I think so. I'm certainly much better able to make the best of the situation while I'm on the antidepressants. I'm entering my third month on them at the moment.


----------



## Lackjester (Aug 16, 2011)

geekofalltrades said:


> My antidepressants are working pretty well. I wasn't suicidal-depressed, though, I was listless-depressed; my life had gone at a direction perpendicular to that which I wanted it to go, and I was so unfulfilled that I didn't have the motivation or willpower to fix it. I remained content, but had no energy.


Which one(s) are you on? Wellbutrin?


----------



## geekofalltrades (Feb 8, 2012)

Fluoxetine (Prozac).


----------



## InternalWonderous (Sep 1, 2012)

geekofalltrades said:


> @_InternalWonderous_ I think so. I'm certainly much better able to make the best of the situation while I'm on the antidepressants. I'm entering my third month on them at the moment.


That's about how far I'm in as well. How long did it take for you to notice a difference?


----------



## tree83 (Sep 7, 2012)

Maybe you should enlist the help of a therapist to support you through this decision. Depression is sometimes a natural part of life, and something that tells us we need to look inward. People don't always need to be on antidepressants their whole life, depression is not a permanent state.


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

InternalWonderous said:


> I also use to take ADD meds when I was younger, but stopped in my late teens, because I felt like I was weak for using them. Then when I just recently became familiar with Myers-Briggs, and I now realize that I don't have ADD. There is nothing wrong with the way my brain functions, it is just very different from what is expected from society and the educational system.









InternalWonderous said:


> I also think that the NF temperament's proneness to depression is a side-effect of our intense feeling coupled with intuition. It make us think too much about _stuff_, which can quickly become rumination.


Instinctively, I think there's truth to this. However, if you do want to go off antidepressants, I urge you to both taper down slowly and to have a therapist involved and paying close attention, in case anything goes horribly awry. Depression isn't always situational. It can just be a hormonal imbalance.

Is your life situation stable? If not, I would wait to make a change like that until you have some stability.


----------



## InternalWonderous (Sep 1, 2012)

@chimeric 
Great video! And yes, I do plan on easing myself off of them. Involving a therapist is a good idea as well. Not sure what you exactly mean by stable. Right now I'm in school full time and have two very demanding jobs, which do add up to 40 hours (at least) a week. I do plan on waiting until things settle down a little bit before I begin doing this.


----------



## Wizard (Sep 8, 2012)

I spent 15 years on everything from Zoloft to prozac

I went on them after my first suicide attempt. I finally got onto a great therapist (a psychiatrist) about four years ago and have been free of them coming up on 3 and a half years.

The pills robbed me of much of my happiness as well as my sadness for many years. Toward the end, I really struggled with the fact that while I didn't really get depressed that much any more, I also didn't feel.... Well.... Joy!

The pills robbed me of my libido, helped me to put on lots of weight and all sorts of other stuff.

In the short term, the pills are a crutch while you get back on your feet. They work well for that, but like all crutches, there comes a day when you should get rid of them and learn to stand on your own again.

For me the watershed moment came when I was guided into looking at my mental condition in a different way. I learnt to recognize when I was down and just accept that I was having a down day and that I would have a better day tomorrow or the day after.

Thats what worked for me, doesn't have to be your solution, a good professional will help you to find your best way out. Don't let it be the pills please....


----------



## SargeMaximus (Jul 26, 2011)

Imho pills are a bad method to help yourself. I had them prescribed years ago and after a few days I noticed I was starting to feel better. Nothing in my life had changed though, so I threw the pills out. I guess I'd rather be genuinely at peace and happy then artificially so. I'd rather get to the 'why' of my depression instead of not caring about my internal self and just use pills.


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

InternalWonderous said:


> @_chimeric_
> Great video! And yes, I do plan on easing myself off of them. Involving a therapist is a good idea as well. Not sure what you exactly mean by stable. Right now I'm in school full time and have two very demanding jobs, which do add up to 40 hours (at least) a week. I do plan on waiting until things settle down a little bit before I begin doing this.


Okay, good. I was worrying about this, too. When I was in high school on them I didn't realize how harmful just stopping them could be. I'm glad you're waiting for the right moment.


----------



## Wizard (Sep 8, 2012)

Stopping the pills cold is a very bad idea. You need to do so under proper supervision and in a gradual way.

Trust me - I tried both ways and stopping cold nearly meant I stopped breathing cold when I got very suicidal. The withdrawals can be quite unpleasant.


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

InternalWonderous said:


> I've been on an antidepressant for a few months, now. What caused me to do this was that before that, I was so depressed that I contemplated suicide. It got so bad, it was at the point where I had to almost call the crisis center. I was fortunate enough to know someone who understands me, and was reassuring enough to get me through it. The very next day, I went on an antidepressant, and since then, I've never contemplated suicide. I still have my lows, but not nearly as bad as before.
> I also use to take ADD meds when I was younger, but stopped in my late teens, because I felt like I was weak for using them. Then when I just recently became familiar with Myers-Briggs, and I now realize that I don't have ADD. There is nothing wrong with the way my brain functions, it is just very different from what is expected from society and the educational system. I am now seriously considering going back off antidepressants for the same reason. I am a lot more self assured now and have a plan in life that I know is right, which was never the case before. Maybe I was in such a dark place before because I felt so misunderstood and inadequate. I also think that the NF temperament's proneness to depression is a side-effect of our intense feeling coupled with intuition. It make us think too much about _stuff_, which can quickly become rumination.
> I must admit, I do feel anxious about going off of antidepressants because I'm doing so well now, and I don't want to fall into that downward spiral again. So I must ask (especially you, INFP's), what is your opinion on antidepressants? What is your experience with them? Do we really need them?


I think antidepressants are bullshit. They "work" because they make you feel nothing -- turning you into an emotional zombie while (perhaps permantly) changing your brain chemistry. And they only "work" for a short time, like any drug you begin to become used to them and they stop "working" -- as in making you feel okay or good; then you feel just as bad, a lot of times worse than before only now you're hooked on a drug with loads of insanely dangerous side effects which include: psychosis, dementia, homicidal psychotic breaks and mania. 

Trying to get off of them can be complete hell as withdrawl is as bad or wose than the withdrawl from heroine or cocain. NEVER stop abruptly, as that can trigger a violent psychotic episode or even death. It's pure madness that they're handed out like candy in the U.S. the way they are (1/10 Americans are on them). 

Also there is no proof that SSRI's help improve mood at all (except for a short time in the beginning as any drug will -- that's cause you're basically "high"); but as any junkie knows for every "high high there must be a low low"). Two university studies have confirmed that antidepressants are only slightly better than placebos (sugar pills) and that exercise is _more_ effective at quelling depression in patients.

Have a look at this website about the dangers of SSRI's -- something they don't tell you about in their commercials:

SSRI Stories

Get off of them slowly...buy a pill cutter and wean yourself off; they're horrible for you and worse they're dangerous.


----------



## Cross (Sep 9, 2012)

InternalWonderous said:


> I must admit, I do feel anxious about going off of antidepressants because I'm doing so well now, and I don't want to fall into that downward spiral again. So I must ask (especially you, INFP's), what is your opinion on antidepressants? What is your experience with them? Do we really need them?


I remember being so depressed that I thought of suicide fondly for many months and just went along with self mutilative behaviors. I believe this stemmed from the way I used to think and made myself think for a very long time. 

I never went on anti depressants... If it's depression, one thing that will work well is exercise! It works best when you smile while exercising (Maybe it does sound retarded, but smiling does have an effect on the way I think, so I've learned to smile and be happy with it).

I think psychiatric drugs have many side effects. Happiness is a gift you can give yourself; moreover it's also a choice. You can choose to look at the glass half empty or rather half full right?

I wish you well on your journey through this dark period in life. Nobody else will be able to do this for you but you, and once you get through this, you'll see how much strength you have in you. It's so much it'll surprise you.


----------



## dramatic_irony (Sep 19, 2012)

I was put on antidepressants about 10 months ago, (I can't believe it was that long ago) after about a year of therapy that did no good. My last session with the psychologist I saw, it took the whole appointment for me to get the courage to tell her I was feeling suicidal - which she simply brushed off, wrote down the number for Lifeline and told me to spend more time outdoors :dry:. I was unwell enough to be hospitalised, and she basically dismissed everything I had to say. Since then I've been cautious about psychotherapy, and I haven't found a new psychologist. It takes me long enough to trust someone, without them dismissing a serious issue and making me feel even more insignificant.

Anyway - about the antidepressants. I'm on 40mg of Fluoxetine (Prozac) and it has helped a lot. I can function much better than I did before, I'm not completely lacking in energy or motivation. However, the suicidal ideation is still there. Not as seriously, it isn't like all I can think about like before, and I don't think I am at too great a suicide risk. But some days still get pretty bad and I do seriously consider suicide or self injury, I'm pretty good at controlling myself, but it can be scary at times. I know I should really be getting some kind of help, therapy-wise, rather than seeing my psychiatrist every two months. But because of the experience last year, my difficulty opening up and talking about my feelings - I have trouble seeing that it would be money well spent... I mainly just want to get away from it all, no meds, no psychiatrists, etc - but obviously I can't without proper treatment first :/

I'm coping for the moment. I spoke to my psych about this, vaguely, and he said that sometimes it takes something really bad to happen before people realise that they really need help. I figure this'll happen to me again, and they maybe I'll finally be committed to recovery, You can't really force yourself into something you don't want to.


----------



## Wizard (Sep 8, 2012)

As I noted before I was on various pills for 15 years of the last 18.

SSRI's do work in the short term.

SSRI's are effectively (as my Psychiatrist used to say) the "don't-give-a-shit" pills. and I think that is probably one of the best descriptions of what they do to you. My experience was that they didn't necessarily get rid of the suicidal thoughts, but more that they blunt the excessive lows and highs.

I think to characterise them as the high highs before the low lows, is pretty inaccurate. They more just stabilise your mood for the short term to enable you learn coping behaviours. Where the problem is now is that many so-called therapists merely prescribe the drugs as a cure. Let me assure you, THEY ARE NOT A CURE. They are merely an aid to get you through while you learn how to deal with your issues - whatever they might be.

There are side effects with these drugs and those side effects can include some pretty bizarre behaviour including in some people some short term psychosis. I am not aware of any long term changes to the brain chemistry, though it would be foolish to rule this out, simply because very little is known about the intricate structures and chemical balances in the brain.

All in all, the drugs need close supervision and they should only be take for a short period as an adjunct to other therapies.

One of the huge struggles I had with my 15 years of hell from 1995 to 2009 was that we moved around a bit, and I struggled with finding a good "therapist". I started out with a Psychiatrist who dismissed some of my issues (to do with my marriage) as outside of what she was interested in discussing with me. Not a great start. ThenI had another Psychiatrist who told me I should just leave my church as it was plainly the cause of my depression and anxiety (even though the members of that church were the core of my support group in many respects). 

Then I had a Psychologist who taught me a heap of meditation techniques that were very good at managing the physical aspects of my anxiety, but didn't challenge my obsessive thinking. Obsessive thinking and over analysis of the hidden meanings behind the things that people say is very destructive if not managed. Mainly because it leads to catastrophic thinking - the world is going to end because this person said this to me that hurt my feelings.

The problem with this psychologist was that she propositioned me... or at least I think she did....

Then I moved towns and didn't see anyone for a while until I attempted suicide and during recovery got prescribed a dose of SSRI's three times the dose I had been on. Then I was placed under the care of another psychologist who was pretty good. So I felt better and stopped going to see her because I thought I was cured.

Then things got rough again and I went and saw another psychologist who was pretty good too, but then I thought I was better so I stopped going to see her. Then I got very very suicidal one day and drove myself to hospital and got dosed with something that put me to sleep for 12 hours and when I surfaced, they hit me with another major increase in the drugs.

Saw another Psychologist in there somewhere but I forget....

Finally I got diagnosed with Diabetes and in the review of my chronic illness and under Australian medicare I got free visits to a heap of different practitioners including a dietician, an opthalmologist, a podiatrists, a specialist and for good measure a psychiatrist. I have been seeing him for the last 5 years now (time flies) and I was weaned from the massive doses of whatever I was on to Prozac and then gradually over two years off of them.

I do have really deep dark days but I now also experience joy.

One of the things my Psychiatrist has taught me is that whilst there is probably a classification for my particular form of insanity, I am no more insane that most people on this planet. I just take some things to extremes.

I am a challenge junkie, for example. I like taking on jobs that other people are convinced can't be done and being the hero who gets them done. I am overly analytical in some areas and I need to interrupt this pattern of thought when it is not helpful to the situation at hand. I can get sentimental and even melancholy about some things. That's a normal part of human existance more or less.

The point of all this is that normal is a setting on the washing machine. It isn't a term one can apply to human beings. Human behaviour exists on a spectrum from Crazy to Uptight. Nirvana is to just exist in the moment, to just ... be.... Unfortunately, most of us can only achieve this is brief spasms.... before we get back to regreting the past and worrying about the future.

Use the antidepressants if you need them for a short period to stabilise things while you figure yourself out. 15 years is too long, trust me. I lost 15 years out of my 20 year marriage to my wife and much of the early years of my kids to the bastard pills. Am I furious that it took me that long to figure it out - hell yeah. I am only 43 and I resent that a third of my life has been lost to zombie land.

But let's get real here, it could've been much worse. I could have topped myself and came too close twice. My wife and my kids could've been lost to me forever.

I reiterate. Don't spurn the pills, use them as the tool they are designed for. To get you over the hump while you learn how to manage yourself.

Oh... and find yourself a seriously good psych. A bad one will make your recovery so much longer. A good one will help you to discover a world of possibilities about the real you that you have been masking all this time. After all, most depression and anxiety from what I can see is because of some incongruance between who you are and who you are trying to be.

Good luck all.


----------



## Kaspa (Jul 11, 2011)

I've drawn few conclusions as a former user of SSRI-based antidepressants why SSRIs cause this zombie-like unfeeling state for some people. 

Our brains have different kind of chemicals (neurotransmitters) by nature, that cause us to feel different kind of feelings due internal or external stimulation. For example, your brain releases adrenalin when you are running away from elephants that are trying to rape you.

Try to take that image out of your head for a while. Serotonin is neurotransmitter in the brain that produces the feelings of calmness, and it has little to no affect on any other feelings.

->

SSRI based medication works as they block serotonin reuptake-receptors in the brain. As this chemical blocks the "hallways" from which the serotonin tries to "escape", it leaves brain to have more serotonin left for the use. Thus, during longer period of time, increased serotonin levels that results in less anxiety and depression, but also calms the good feelings as well.


----------



## InternalWonderous (Sep 1, 2012)

Wizard said:


> As I noted before I was on various pills for 15 years of the last 18.
> 
> SSRI's do work in the short term.
> 
> ...


"the world is going to end because this person said this to me that hurt my feelings."
Fuckin' A. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## taurusprincess89 (Oct 16, 2012)

I've been on antidepressants since July 2011. I've taken varying doses of Prozac and then Wellbutrin to fix the sexual side effects.

For me, it has helped me so much. But it took me a LONG time of being depressed and anxious to decide to take them. At some point I realized like the things I needed to make me happy (getting my life together, a job, self confidence, new friends, those types of things). I feel like I've been depressed on and off my entire life. I didn't want to take medicine because I really just saw my depression as part of my personality. But what I took them for was (in my opinion) rumination. I just couldn't stop worrying and thinking about the most minor things, over and over and over again, pretty much since ALWAYS. So I just figured like f it, things can't really get any worse, because I really just felt like everything in my entire life had gone wrong since I was born really. I just wish I didn't have to live my life and be me... but I am kinda stuck with me, so if there's like a crutch I can use to start fixing my life without crippling myself with worrying, then okay.

I think what Prozac did for me WAS make me a little more zombie like, but it was exactly what I needed (I have so much like social anxiety). It just made me able to have an interview and work without constantly thinking like, I can't do this, and freaking out about what I thought everyone thought of me. But you know the zombie thing has gone away for the most part. I think Wellbutrin helps it. Anyway, I got a job, I got a WAY BETTER job, I met the love of my life, I loosened up and became pretty much just like a happy person- in this way I think I'm still me, my attitude is just more like F it, nothing really matters, you may as well have fun and enjoy life and be silly. I don't want to be on them forever, but I did try stopping my Prozac awhile back and it just didn't work for me. My bf wanted me to try going off of them, and when I did we both decided I should go back on them. I just think like it helps my brain chemistry because I'm so naturally unhappy and very obsessive...

I credit myself with figuring out how to fix my life, but antidepressants just gave me the ever so slightly "removed from the situation" feeling that let me like do things without freaking out. 

Anyway, just my personal experience...


----------



## fsbeats17 (Oct 14, 2012)

Bullshit: imho i never felt a difference on medication.. Being ISTP has been extremely hard I've seen many doctors outside of the US and here as well and surprisingly enough I've gotten the same BS answers. Take this! Do this or do that!
To me its a false sensation of security is what it is back then i was so naive a doctor could say " here drink this special herb water" mon wed fri in the mornings and i would do it. I've come to realize that if you really think you have a problem then just ask your self because at the end of day the doctor knows absolutely nothing about you and the way you feel inside no matter how many times you tell them your story. 

If you are young still living with your parents please research! Before you go to the doctor.




Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## InternalWonderous (Sep 1, 2012)

taurusprincess89 said:


> I've been on antidepressants since July 2011. I've taken varying doses of Prozac and then Wellbutrin to fix the sexual side effects.
> 
> For me, it has helped me so much. But it took me a LONG time of being depressed and anxious to decide to take them. At some point I realized like the things I needed to make me happy (getting my life together, a job, self confidence, new friends, those types of things). I feel like I've been depressed on and off my entire life. I didn't want to take medicine because I really just saw my depression as part of my personality. But what I took them for was (in my opinion) rumination. I just couldn't stop worrying and thinking about the most minor things, over and over and over again, pretty much since ALWAYS. So I just figured like f it, things can't really get any worse, because I really just felt like everything in my entire life had gone wrong since I was born really. I just wish I didn't have to live my life and be me... but I am kinda stuck with me, so if there's like a crutch I can use to start fixing my life without crippling myself with worrying, then okay.
> 
> ...


This is exactly what it does for me. Thanks for sharing.


----------

